#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: معرفی مسنجر قدرتمند LAN Messenger برای شبکه داخلی

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان Lan Messenger یک مسنجر قدرتمند هست که بعد از نصب نیاز به هیچ کار خاصی نیست حتی نیاز به ساخت اکانت هم نیست و تمام اعضای داخلی شبکه را در لیستش به شما نشان میدهد و می توانید با آنها راحت با تمامی امکانات مورد نیاز چت کنید و فایل ارسال کنید و خیلی موارد دیگر.
حتی ارسال فایل به گونه ای است که بدون نیاز به فشرده کردن پوشه میتوانید یک پوشه با تمامی فایلهای داخل ان را  ارسال کنید.
تنها نکته این است که باید از فایروال دسترسی این برنامه را باز کنید که مشکلی نداشته باشد.

این مسنجر بر روی سیستم عاملهای لینوکس ، ویندوز و مک نصب میشود.

lmc_1225_kde.jpg
lmc_115_winxp.png





دارای محتوای پنهان



موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*1bademjan*,*2241821*,*500toman*,*aisam*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*ali_sha*,*amir7171*,*arefmard*,*ech*,*ehsan-kh*,*enzomartini*,*greenapel*,*h.nemati*,*hamid_holori*,*hassanh*,*himety*,*javani1354*,*jaxtor*,*JVC_ATX*,*kaveh.21*,*king.azad*,*mascctv*,*mhdikan1*,*MMAT*,*mohamad1357*,*mojtaba_0044*,*mpls*,*niki172*,*nnimaa*,*pejvakkkk*,*psdkhdsd*,*qqtty*,*roobin*,*sam_8222*,*saroveh*,*simon3*,*talal*,*varna*,*افشین سالاری*,*جمشيدا*,*غفور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## niki172

ضمن تشکر از جناب نکوئی بابت معرفی این نرم افزار عالی
من مدتی قبل پس از کلی جستجو و تست برنامه ها با این برنامه آشنا شدم و بخوبی تونستم کارامو با این برنامه راه بندازم.
توی دفتر ما قبل که مشتری می اومد اگر بحثی داشتیم و میخواستیم حرفی رو به همکارمون بگیم مجبور بو.دیم برگه یاداشت رو به اسم پیغام آقای فلانی و ... برسونیم دستش ولی الان جلوی خود مشتری با هم در موردش مکالمه میکنیم و بدون اینتکه بو ببره به نتیجه میرسیم . 
این برنامه نیاز به اینترنت نداره
با آی پی اتومات شناسایی میکنن همدیگه رو .
نیاز به هیچ تنظیماتی نداره.
خیلی ساده، سبک و کاربر پسنده
نیاز به سرور نداره
چت گروهی هم داره

در مجموع نرم افزار بسیار عالی ای است.
پیشنهاد میکنم اگر شما هم در دفترتون چند نفر پرسنل دارید از این برنامه استفاده کنید.

----------

*ali_sha*,*arefmard*

----------


## bnr_bnr64

[QUOTE=nekooee;254974]سلام
دوستان Lan Messenger یک مسنجر قدرتمند هست که بعد از نصب نیاز به هیچ کار خاصی نیست حتی نیاز به ساخت اکانت هم نیست و تمام اعضای داخلی شبکه را در لیستش به شما نشان میدهد و می توانید با آنها راحت با تمامی امکانات مورد نیاز چت کنید و فایل ارسال کنید و خیلی موارد دیگر.
حتی ارسال فایل به گونه ای است که بدون نیاز به فشرده کردن پوشه میتوانید یک پوشه با تمامی فایلهای داخل ان را  ارسال کنید.
تنها نکته این است که باید از فایروال دسترسی این برنامه را باز کنید که مشکلی نداشته باشد.

این مسنجر بر روی سیستم عاملهای لینوکس ، ویندوز و مک نصب میشود.

با سلام و وقت بخیر
سوالی که دارم اینه چطور توی یک شبکه با سابنت های مختلف میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟
توی شبکه داخلی مشکلی نداره ولی توی wan چه تنظیماتی لازم داره
ممنون

----------

*arefmard*

----------

